# Pink nose?? Why



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello all! 

I'm wondering as to why my Golden's nose is turning pink?! What is the reasoning behind this. She is turning 2 in April so it's not from old age? Any thoughts or does anyone know why? And will it go back to black???








I need some answers lol. I've had 5 Golden Retrievers and this has never happened? Help!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It's called snow nose. A lot of dogs noses turn light color in the winter months. It should darken in the spring and summer again.


----------



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

What happens if it doesn't go back to black. I have heard of snow nose but I just needed to know if that was the main cause or if there were other things besides that turning it pink...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well.... you have the winter nose people who say the noses that turn pink in fall should darken up again in spring. 

Then there are the metal bowl people who say that chemicals in plastic bowls or in food... or stuff.... causes the loss of pigment. 

Other thing - and this is kinda where I'm thinking - you have genetics and predisposition going on there. My rule of thumb is that if the noses stay black through the first 3-4 years, then odds are that black pigment is there to stay. If the noses lighten up the first couple years, at some point I think the black stops coming back. And you do get used to the lighter noses.


----------



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah she has all metal bowls for food and water...I've heard about the plastic bowl things. But Idk it is cute but I miss her black nose haha...hopefully it will go back I'm the spring to black and it's just like us humans... We get pasty in the winter and tan in the spring/summer


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Cooper got his first snow nose this year & he is 2 1/2 yrs old. His father's nose also did this so I was prepared, but his returned to black in the warmer weather. It is our first Golden to do this and since he is just a pet, I think it is cute.


----------



## G0LDEN M0M (Dec 8, 2013)

My Bella's nose is pink. Winter, spring, summer and fall. She is four and it's been pink for several years. I cover her ears and don't let her hear me when I say she is a funny-looking golden. But everything else is about her is darn near perfect!


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

This just started happening to Shadow. He's a little over a year and a half. I miss the black nose. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

It's because she's so full of love and it's showing through. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've also heard it's the lack of UV rays during the shorten days of winter. Hank's nose started to turn pink his first winter, as the years go by it turns more pink and doesn't return to as black. I figure it will just stay pink before long.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

So far Ben's nose always darkens again in the summer. He's six.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

This is the dog losing pigment. Mercy's nose is also turning pink. Cold weather tends to aggravate it. Interesting how this is the first time it is happening with you, since it tends to be common among Golden Retrievers. It may or may not turn black again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When brooks' nose first turned pink many winters ago, I thought it looked so strange...but this winter i hardly noticed it


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Eber since winter has come chester's snow has been very pink and extra cold hehehe.


----------



## Jennifer Claire (Oct 17, 2013)

Our 3 year old female gets this also- in the winter, which is why its called "snow snout"- thought more like it gets pink freckles than pink all over. It returns to normal in SpringOur male is 2 years younger and shows no sign of this, his nose looks like its made of coal.


----------



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

I guess I'll have to wait and see if it goes back to black then!! I hope so! It is adorable but I miss her black coal nose. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie gets a snow nose eveey winter. She's turning 3 in April and I'm hoping it'll still go black. Either way, though, she's still cute!


----------

